# Jiffy 30 10" problem



## Bigducker (Sep 3, 2008)

the auger is 3 years old, I put a carb kit and tune up in last spring. the thing has never had the power band to drill a hole with out bogging out. Its been like this since i bought it new.

any ideas?

thanks in advance


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

To really tune them right you have to adjust the carb on the ice so you can get it right for under load conditions. Oil mix, gas and temps can affect the performance of the motor, but I have yet to see a 3hp Tecumseh motor not able to pull a 10" if tuned properly.

I put the ripper blade on my auger and it will bog down only in deep ice when the flight gets full and starts binding and my auger is 20+ years old with a lot of drilling done with it.

So take a small screwdriver along the next time out and tweak it a bit. Should fix the issue unless your oil/gas mix is to rich causing reduced ignition.

I am sure you already know this but the low idle adjustment is the one closes to the engine or left screw as you face them. The power adjustment is the right hand screw. When I adjust them I turn them all the way in to the right until they seat, then back them off 1 full turn. Final settings are usually between 3/4 out and 1 1/2 turns out. Mark your screwdriver with something that is easily seen to keep track of your turns. I used some pink nail polish of my daughters, putting a thin line just below the handle the length of the shaft.

Small adjustments are all you should make at any one time like maybe an 1/8th of a turn. Then run it under load until the governor kicks in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

All good advice from Ron, was just wondering what ratio your mixing your gas at, I believe it stamped 40:1 I mix mine at 25:1. And before all the internet mechanics jump on this I was told this was okay by a Sthil mechanic years ago about 10. My model 30 is also 20+. And I just looked, Jiffy also says a 24:1 is allright. Point being leaning your gas out should help some.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Take it in to a engine shop that has a dyno, they will set it to full power under load and tweak it to run at it's very best.

If your comfortable with doing it on the ice with the help of as friend, jive it a go, it is likely the high idel screw in need of adjustment. But if it needs a little more TLC than that, a tech would be very handy.

A quick tune up and set should not cost you more then $60, as long as there is no major parts needed to get it up to par.

The Garden Hut is a reputable tech center that has a small engine dyno set in the shop to do it up right.


----------

